# Hymer Club UK



## Tucano

Could some kind soul please provide me with a Uk address for the Hymer owners club, if such a thing exists.
Looking on the net I keep getting Hymer Club International which is not what I am after, unless they are one and the same.
Many thanks,
Norman.


----------



## Hymer1942

Hi you want the Hymer Club International

I am sending you a P M Regards \barrie


----------



## GEMMY

Norman, pm. me I'll give you a private tel. No.

tony


----------



## locovan

Hymer International is if you buy Direct from Germany and Hymer UK is if you buy here.
They are 2 separate clubs.


----------



## locovan

http://www.hymeruk.com/club-hymer-uk.aspx

and yes Brownhills run it

Contact Brownhills, Premier Motorhome Dealers
Address 
Blackpool Road,
Clifton, Preston,
Lancashire 
PR4 0XN.
Telephone 
+44 (0)845 6055 471


----------



## johnthompson

You can only join Hymer Club UK if you bought the van from Brownhills.


----------



## GEMMY

Brownhills don't run it, they can't be bothered. Their object is to lob everyone together under the Brownhills mantle. They merely sanction the use of Hymer uk club's name.

tony


----------



## Stanner

johnthompson said:


> You can only join Hymer Club UK if you bought the van from Brownhills.


And you can't even join if the van was originally bought from Brownhills, but not by you.

Unless THEY got YOUR money they couldn't care less.


----------



## locovan

Stanner said:


> johnthompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only join Hymer Club UK if you bought the van from Brownhills.
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't even join if the van was originally bought from Brownhills, but not by you.
> 
> Unless THEY got YOUR money they couldn't care less.
Click to expand...

Does this also apply to Hymer international that you can only join if the M/H was originally bought from Germany by you and not transferred to your buyer?


----------



## GEMMY

Mavis, if you've got a Hymer you can join the 'international'  

tony


----------



## Stanner

locovan said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnthompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only join Hymer Club UK if you bought the van from Brownhills.
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't even join if the van was originally bought from Brownhills, but not by you.
> 
> Unless THEY got YOUR money they couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this also apply to Hymer international that you can only join if the M/H was originally bought from Germany by you and not transferred to your buyer?
Click to expand...

No idea, but unless you have given Brownhill's money at some time they just don't want to know you.

I simply wanted some advice on an alarm fitted on delivery to a van originally supplied by them and was bluntly told to "get lost" - they only dealt with "their" customers - subsequent owners could go whistle.


----------



## BillCreer

Just to rub it in Brownhills Hymer club give you 10% of their sales and services (including spares)


----------



## sparkmik

Hi I'm awaiting the collection of my new (tous) Hymer Swing I was in the Bongo owners club and found it very usfull, when looing for a club for the Hymer I open a Yahoo when I found MyHymer group 300 plus members although it seems to be quite so more members is what it needs


MiK


----------



## Burtie1

I own a hymer it's the s750 not from brownhills I brought it
privately I found brownhills quite rude in an email at one time
so why should we pay to be in these clubs to me they don't mean 
anything I have my own club I own my own hymer if I see other 
hymer owners I will talk/speak even help them out if I can they can
even look over my hymer s750 if needs be we should make our own club it would probably be run better


----------



## bognormike

thanks Burtie, I think I get the drift, you can join any club you like......
I have my own here.


and while we're on the subject, what has happened with the Hymer Club UK since downhills lost the franchise?


----------



## Burtie1

thats all i hear that brownhills never run it they didnt want to. as for the hynmer club i dont hear anything from that. im wondering if there is one i see loads of hymers about and none of them know 
more of a topic on hymers is what we need


----------



## bognormike

there are lots of Hymer owners on here - and of course the Hymer forum section (where we are now...) has lots of tips and queries.

I've been motorhoming for 13 years now, and haven't felt the need to join an "owners' club" for any of the MH's weve owned.


----------



## BillCreer

Burtie1 said:


> thats all i hear that brownhills never run it they didnt want to. as for the hynmer club i dont hear anything from that. im wondering if there is one i see loads of hymers about and none of them know
> more of a topic on hymers is what we need


Like what Burtie? Elaborate.


----------

